
Marijuana Is Real Medicine - nreece
http://www.alternet.org/drugreporter/101389/marijuana_is_real_medicine/
======
pxlpshr
Seriously, why is this on hacker news? I understand it may be very relevant to
a lot of people's personal habits, but christ... I can see the SAME crap on
digg and reddit anytime I want, at least 2 or 3 times a week a medicinal
marijuana article will appear. So please community, lets try to keep this site
niche news and relevant.

I come here for intelligent discussion about programming, startups, movements
in the web, etc...

~~~
MaysonL
Flag it - don't complain about it.

------
omouse
Not Hacker News. It was on reddit too, it's not interesting.

~~~
josefresco
While I agree the article is not very compelling (it sort of rambles on and
sticks in a random political jab at the end) please don't say this isn't
Hacker News.

~~~
davidw
Unleash the kratom!

~~~
josefresco
Although kratom is un-scheduled, and completely legal, the U.S. Drug
Enforcement Administration has become aware of kratom in recent months, and
has added it to their list of "Drugs and Chemicals of Concern".

Thanks for spoiling it for us all David ;)

